# Extreme Blueberry Cheesecake Whey



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Without sounding like an advertising campaign this has got to be the best tasting protein i have ever had .. i got some today and have had two shakes already just coz it tastes so good. any one tasted this yet or has a good recommendation


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I asked Liam to send me a sachet to test whether it would be nice with my porridge & LEW and he said not to even bother cuz not a single person has said a bad word about it so far!!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Dorsey said:


> I asked Liam to send me a sachet to test whether it would be nice with my porridge & LEW and he said not to even bother cuz not a single person has said a bad word about it so far!!


 he is not wrong it tastes too good to be a protein shake ... i been having them as a dessert after meals lol


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yes very tasty indeed haven't been having whey on its own for a while but with this taste I will be including it more!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Was hoping it would be blue!..and doesn't really taste like blueberries!..tastes good tho


----------



## BurnsideNo1 (May 14, 2011)

Great stuff! Good texture and great taste - also good with a frozen banana and milk in the blender after a workout too :tongue1:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Just tried this for the first time - best tasting whey i've ever had by far!! Looking forward to having it with my porridge tomorrow morning already. As it goes, I don't think I can wait that long so might have to treat myself to half a bowl this afternoon!


----------



## Dangerdan (Nov 20, 2011)

I Bought my self some arrived just in time for my mid day shake ! Gota agree with all above best tasting shake I've ever tried ! Had to leave it at work do I don't binge on it !


----------



## Cathy the Chef (Jan 30, 2011)

Sounds awesome! Can't w8 to try it


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

All of the extreme products taste good! But have to agree with all you people the taste is phenominal!!! Its an apsolute god send for people who are dieting, almost makes dieting easy... Almost haha!!!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

...ive got an opened tub of this!! im going to try it now!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

It's so good makes eating my oats in the morning easy, plain oats I struggle! With this on there I wish I wasn't on lower carbs so I could have more whey and oats!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Sounds like I have to try it

If its betta than vanilla fudge then wow becoz that was lush!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

SX Dave said:


> It's so good makes eating my oats in the morning easy, plain oats I struggle! With this on there I wish I wasn't on lower carbs so I could have more whey and oats!


That's why I enjoyed yesterday's refeed so much!!!


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah it tastes great I love the stuff and use it daily.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

We developed the Blueberry Cheesecake flavour ourselves, nobody else in the world has that flavour so we're really pleased it's been so well received.

Blueberry Cheesecake Extreme Mass and Pro-6 are coming in the next few months along with CLA, ZMA, L-Glutamine powder and another couple of formulas I'm playing with at the moment.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

just finished my third tub of the stuff .......... tastes great with oats in the morning ........


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

can we have this flavor with B&R please, asap


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Oh my god. Have just tried my first blueberry cheesecake shake from my newly received tub. It's incredible! Not sure how I'm now going to be able to get through the 5kgs of unflavoured powder I have in the cupboard lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

It's mint eh M. Hurry up with the Pro-6 Doug!!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

yeah man pro-6 cheescake flavour seconded


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

fleg said:


> thought it was blueberry cheesecake
> 
> Taxi!


Like! Lol :lol:


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> It's mint eh M. Hurry up with the Pro-6 Doug!!!


I can't quite believe it's a protein powder. It's sooooo good.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

fleg said:


> thought it was blueberry cheesecake
> 
> Taxi!


Ha, it was getting late. I was ready to leave anyway!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL I may have to give this a whirl!! Is it sickly tho taking it every day??


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Depends on what you class as sickly I suppose. I love it every day but my bird doesn't. But then again she finds them all pretty sickly/disgusting.

I'd possibly liken it to strawberry B&R on a sickly level.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Ditto Dorsey my missus even hates the smell of my shakes.

I gonna swap my choc pro-6 for her hot chocolate one night see if she notices lol.


----------



## wee andi black (Mar 10, 2008)

tasted it for the first time at dougie and joannas at the weekend when i was over and i couldnt beleive it tasted absolutely yummy... VERY TASTY INDEED !!!!!!


----------



## jo fairbairn (Mar 2, 2006)

MichelleD said:


> Oh my god. Have just tried my first blueberry cheesecake shake from my newly received tub. It's incredible! Not sure how I'm now going to be able to get through the 5kgs of unflavoured powder I have in the cupboard lol


Hey Michelle,

try sticking in half a scoop of your unflavoured stuff in with half a scoop of Blueberry Cheesecake - it may dull the flavour a bit but means the 5kg unflavoured won't get wasted!


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

jo fairbairn said:


> Hey Michelle,
> 
> try sticking in half a scoop of your unflavoured stuff in with half a scoop of Blueberry Cheesecake - it may dull the flavour a bit but means the 5kg unflavoured won't get wasted!


Thanks for the tip! I'll give it a go :thumb


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi guys, this flavour sounds great and my strawberry whey almost run out. I was looking to get the Pro - 6. Any news on whether Pro - 6 in this flavour is out soon?

Thx


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

M8 I've only had the banana . And choc all tho I've just ordered the vanilla heard its good so gona give it a go . B&r is nice in strawberry and banana is gr8 . Extreme mass choc is another tasty . Hate when you buy protein and ppl say don't worry about the flavour and it's vial . at least with extreme you look forward to a shake cuz u no its gona be nice . pro 6 is low in carbs and fat so all good


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

philb125 said:


> Hi guys, this flavour sounds great and my strawberry whey almost run out. I was looking to get the Pro - 6. Any news on whether Pro - 6 in this flavour is out soon?
> 
> Thx


There have been rumours about Pro-6 Blueberry Cheesecake but nothing too recent so I wouldn't hold your breath just yet. The standard whey in that flavour is great though.

Pro-6 I'm currently using vanilla but choc & strawberry are both just as good. As has already been said, at least with Extreme you know the flavour is going to be top notch either whey (see what I did there??!).

Haven't had Mass in ages but the Vanilla Fudge was quite poss the best shake I've ever had, especially with milk or in porridge.

Happy shopping!!


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

I see it dorsey o whey lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I would say choc pro6 is my fav just now..

Got some strawberry & banana extreme mass which i haven't tried yet

waiting till I've finished my vanilla fudge ex mass.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers guys, think I'll grab some pro6 now then while liquid fury still on offer with it.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Defo best tasting one I've had...bring on the Pro6!!

Saying that, I did like the vanilla fudge Mass when I used to take it.

Mmm....


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Bought 2 tubs at the Expo, really does taste good


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

I use mine with porridge, tastes awesome!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

We move into the new factory this friday coming (01/06/12) so hope to be manufacturing again next week.

First job is to get our existing product stock back to where it should be then it's blueberry cheesecake Pro-6 and Mass next on the agenda with a new pre workout drink being worked on now too. I made the formula 3 years ago and have sat on it until the time was right so am looking to release it in the coming months. It won't taste nice but it's gonna be a great product.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Can't wait for that !!


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Happy days bb all round


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey Doug, congrats on getting into the new warehouse!! Il have to come down and say hi when i get a chance!!!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Still on the same estate, number 7 instead of 41 but 3 times bigger!


----------



## Alladin (Mar 26, 2012)

I wanted to inquire if extreme whey is sweeter than Pro-6 due to the maltodextrin? I've tried the Pro-6 and in terms of sweetness it is just right.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Hmm, it's a bit different tasting. The maltodextrin is not used in high amounts, it's partly there as an emulsifier so we don't have to use much in the way of thickening agents like gum and carageenan.

I'm not trying to avoid a straight answer but it really is a personal opinion when it comes to flavour.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Any sign of the pre workout drink coming soon Doug?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I've no dates for anything new yet, we're trying to get fully restocked and fulfil all the back orders we have built up during our move and down time with the new factory.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

I'd say the whey tastes totally different to the pro 6 and its a bit hard to say if one is sweeter than the other.


----------

